# Super glue and moss question



## slavecorps (Jul 7, 2009)

So I got an urge to do some work on my tank last night since I had a huge mass of mixed java moss and xmas moss that had grown out of control and has been untrimmed for a year. I really hated the look of the plain java moss and separated the xmas moss out to superglue onto my rocks since I've heard that this works and didn't have any string.

Well, my super gluing skills certainly left something to be desired because I ended up with some excessive blobs of superglue on some of the moss. 

I was wondering if the moss will actually grow through the super glue in the areas that got too much glue, or if those areas die off and the exposed portions of moss just attach to the rock and eventually cover the glued areas?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Moss will grow over it in no time. 

Take a look at any of my journals for photos of superglued moss.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This is photo-heavy to illustrate moss growth with the use of Superglue Gel:

March 24:










June 7:










November 2:










May 7 - after six heavy trims:










April 12:










September 29 - some 15 trims later:










November 28:










February 8:










March 17:










April 15:










June 7 - some 30 trims later:










March 8:










March 17:


























March 29:










April 5:










April 28:










May 21:










With Fissidens - February 24:










April 17:










May 17:










May 31:


















March 27:










April 15:


















May 16:










Safe to say glue + moss = best friends.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

@somewhatshocked. Are using co2? I especially like the rock scape with white sand. A lot of moss growth in a month!

I just did the same thing trying to superglue peacock moss onto some lava rock. I put way too much. I'm glad to see hard proof that this works.


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

yep - i used superglue on flame moss and Xmas moss to cholla wood. used too much superglue, hated that white crusty blob look. few weeks later, i can't spot the white anymore, and have to trim the moss!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

No CO2 - these are mostly shrimp tanks. Feel free to dig through my myriad journals linked in my signature for more moss details. CO2 definitely isn't necessary for explosive moss growth.

The sand just looks white in the photos - it's more of a tan with natural specks of color.



frrok said:


> @somewhatshocked. Are using co2? I especially like the rock scape with white sand. A lot of moss growth in a month!
> 
> I just did the same thing trying to superglue peacock moss onto some lava rock. I put way too much. I'm glad to see hard proof that this works.


----------



## slavecorps (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for all the detailed pics! I'm happy to know it's going to do just fine.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey Jake, what's the moss in the the first two pics? Thanks.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't think you can really mess it up even if you try. Can't have too much glue, either.

I just glob it on, smash some moss on, repeat. You can always trim things into shape once your moss starts growing.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

These two?


















Christmas Moss



Monster Fish said:


> Hey Jake, what's the moss in the the first two pics? Thanks.


----------



## difrent7 (Nov 24, 2012)

Awesome pictures somewhatshocked! I currently have my moss tied and after seeing your pictures am tempted to glue some moss.


----------



## Eeyore (Apr 10, 2013)

My jaw dropped when I saw somewhat's pictures - truly awesome!! I will be trying the glue method this weekend. I've been tying mine with thread and it is a total mess. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

5/17:










5/31:










Not the same perspective, but hey. 2 Weeks later you go from kinda stringy and the wood is pretty visible, superglue dots and all, to the flame moss being pretty thick and dark and the lighter Xmas moss in the closest cholla branching to the point where I had to already trim it (unfortunately it snagged a poor neon tetra that couldn't escape, and then died. Moss Net, ugh).


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> These two?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks so lush without CO2! Thanks.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you provide good flow and maintain decent water quality, you'll have tons of moss growth. 

Also helps if you have plenty of shrimp to keep things picked clean.



Monster Fish said:


> It looks so lush without CO2! Thanks.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

What kind of super glue do you use to get that look? Is one brand better?


----------

